# Halloween Costumes?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been looking around for a cute Halloween costume for Stark with no luck.

One of my courses this semester is located in a Elementary school and so I will be brining Stark out for the "Halloween Trick-or-Treating" event with the kids.

We go to this school regularly for visits and they have invited us both to their event, so we are going to dress up and go!

I would love to have some kind of theme for the both of us (korny I know, but who the heck cares!) but am having a hard time finding something that is not cheesy and is good quality.

Any suggestions?

Oh, and if you dressed your pets up in the past, what did you dress them in? If you have pictures, please post them too!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

This site has some cute costumes. I haven't ordered from them but I will be looking through it.
http://www.bestfriendsgeneralstore.com/u...CFSduswodwR31iw


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1196752&page=1#Post1196752


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I got this one from PetEdge several years ago, I thought it was the cutest thing...










It's XXL which is the biggest I could find - it just barely fit little 55 lb Djenga...I had to contort her a bit to get it on and off. I get small dog envy around this time of year! There are so many costumes for little dogs...and so few for big dogs


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I should get a road block costume for Cookie...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Let's see, I did Bitches as Witches and the three of us wore witches hats. I think that was the year I also had them in devil's horns. They had posed for xmas cards earlier, then their buddy Lauri sent them a spider hat and pumpkin head hat. The looks on their faces posing with those clearly said "We've had enough! One more and we're calling the SPCA!" 
One year I used a kid's butterfly/fairy wings for Barker the Elder. We went around the block to trick or treat and my neighbor/their friend's house. Barker the younger kept trying to alter BTE's wings and it was windy to boot! (Wyoming.) I tend to buy stuff after halloween because it is dirt cheap then and it should be dirt cheap. It is only a once a year thing. [I guess this reasoning would say that wedding apparel should be dirt cheap too??]


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

This site has some cute costumes and they go up to x-large. The nice thing is if u find something for your Stark once you click on it to go to the order page, below it has corrisponding costumes for humans.

http://www.total-german-shepherd.com/dog-costumes.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am also looking for some good costume ideas for Bianca. Something that would look good on her-- for some reason a lot of costumes just don't look right on a Shepherd! They'd probably look good as a biker or something but I'm looking for something more unusual/interesting/original.

I used to enter a lot of costume contests with my previous dogs but I haven't done any with Bianca yet. Here are some costumes Ginger and Pooch have had:

Superdog









Princess (I made this costume from a dog costume pattern from Buttericks or Simplicity or one of those companies.)









Ginger Spice(yeah this was a whiiiile ago)










Fairy- One yeah I used this costume (without the wings) for a pet show contest, and a friend of mine made a big pumpkin carriage. His Mastiff pulled the carriage while Ginger sat inside as Cinderella! Unfortunately I forgot my camera that day!









Angel 









Princess

Jester (this was actually a toddler costume)









Pikachu (I made this one by hand from scratch!)









Tourist









Biker










Captain Jack (Russell) Sparrow-- this photo is one prize I won for this costume of Pooch's, it was at a pet show and one of the prizes for 1st place was a professional photograph of your dog from a photographer at the show









This was for a Christmas contest, the "Reindog Parade" at Chicago Botanical Gardens:










Sugarplum fairy-- this was also for the "Reindog Parade" a different year


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

too cute!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pictures! The last several years, it's been a tradition at our home to dress the dogs for Halloween. Our GSD Klaus loved kids, so it was his favorite night of the year.

This will be our first Halloween without him, but I want to continue the tradition with our rescue Max. I'm not sure how cooperative he'll be about wearing a costume, but I'm going to give it a try.

Last year I made their costumes: Nemo and Bruce


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

These are too cute. I'm thinking of making Scout (WGSD) a pirate this year...He'd look great with the black hair. Kasey would make a good jester. I've never before dressed up my dogs.


----------



## Angie (Sep 2, 2009)

These are so cute.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I tried one of my DDs witch costumes on Mandalay the other day - she ended up looking like some weird version of an Elvis Impersonator



























I guess I'll keep looking for her costume.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... Too funny!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I honestly think my two would disown me as their owner if I dress them. I did bring Lainey home in a Christmas coat when she was a pup. The way she jumps around, I doubt anything would stay on her or would be like a strait jacket! Good luck and have fun to those that do this.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I am going to try to make butterfly wings like these for Mandalay











_Now if I can just figure out how to glue the antennae to her head _


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awww... that is so cute!

There are so many adorable costumes for girls than for boys!

I am having a hard time finding a "boy-ish" costume for Stark that isn't ridiculous.. haha..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I made Ginger a bumblebee costume one year. It was really easy. I just bought yellow and black felt, used her dog coat as a pattern and made a yellow/black striped coat by cutting the black felt into a coat shape, stuck on velcro strips, and then glued yellow felt stripes onto it. I made wings out of coat hangers and black pantyhose and put gold glitter on them. I also made a stinger by making a piece of posterboard into a cone shape and then gluing black felt on it and gluing it to the back of the coat. The antennae were just some pipe cleaners I bent into antennae shapes, and I used more pipe cleaners to make a headband to attach them to her head. The costume actually looked pretty cute. It was funny because I used it for a Sept. parade and Ginger kept trying to catch bees, so I joked that she was a cannibal bee. 
Unfortunately I don't have any photos of the costume though.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have got Mandi's costume ides done, now all I have to do is make it, and I dont think it is going to be too hard.

The general idea:









I am going to use very thin foam rubber for the inside of the wings (to keep them straight). I did not want to use wire or cardboard because I dont want them to get bent and disfigured. With foam rubber it should bounce back into place as she rams them into me when we are walking on halloween. LoL. I am going to make an orange cover for the foam with black edges. The yellow part is actually going to be gold glitter paint. The white - I may use big crystal gems so they sparkle. I am just going to use puffy paint to make the black "veins" in the wings. The whole thing will get attached to 3" wide black elastic and those will attach to eachother on her underside with velcro.

The skirt will also be attached to a wide piece of velcro, but will hopefully turn out a little more like the skirt here:









If this all works out, since Mandi is full grown now, we should expect to see her in this costume for years to come. LoL


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Bison and I did a Halloween funraiser walk for a rescue organization. I dressed in a police costume and dressed Bison in a classic prisoner (think black and white stripes) costume. I refuse to post the pic, because I look like a dork! But, we got a lot of compliments on the idea.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Even though dressing up the GSDs is wrong (according to BF - not me!), I bought Quinn a little tee for Halloween. Unfortunately, it only fit her for about 3 days.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL Quinn! That shirt is so little german shepherd.

Otto, showing his true colors


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

It's so hard to find a nice costume for a large dog!


----------

